# Lost Vape Mystery?



## Timwis (17/10/21)

Know nothing about this apart from spotting this photo on the interweb! Possibly a new BF device would be great if it was a 2nd DNA 100C offering!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis (18/10/21)

Type C USB connection so if a DNA device will be 100C but more likely to house the Quest chipset but just looking at the four screws on the side plate I can see @DarthBranMuffin considering another one off DNA project!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mzr (18/10/21)

Really hope it's a dna100c board they need to launch another mod with that board and squonk mod would be ideal

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/10/21)

Timwis said:


> Know nothing about this apart from spotting this photo on the interweb! Possibly a new BF device would be great if it was a 2nd DNA 100C offering!
> 
> View attachment 241755



Does look interesting. And looking at the size, it might be a 21700 which will most like mean either Quest V2 or DNA100C which will be a win either which way for the squonk fanatics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (18/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Does look interesting. And looking at the size, it might be a 21700 which will most like mean either Quest V2 or DNA100C which will be a win either which way for the squonk fanatics.


Yep the Quest 2.0 chip in the Thelema Quest is excellent!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (22/11/21)

Mystery Solved!

Lost Vape Centaurus Quest BF Kit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (22/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (22/11/21)

*Lost Vape Centaurus Quest BF 100W Kit Parameters:*

Brand Lost Vape
Product Name Centaurus Quest BF Kit
Dimension 52.8*31.9*86mm
Body Material Zinc-Alloy
Battery Single 21700/20700/18650 battery(not included)
Charging Type-C charging
Power Range 5-100W
Output Wattage 0.7V-8.0V
Battery Voltage 3.0-4.2V
Input Current 1A-35A
Vaping Mode Wattage/VPC/bypass/voltage/TC mode(SS904/SS316/Ti/Ni)
Temperature Range 200°F-600°F(100℃-315℃)
Screen Pixel 0.96″ 80*160
E-liquid Capacity 9.5ml
Filling Type Bottom filling
Fit For Centaurus Solo RDA
Airflow Adjustable airflow
Coil Resistance Supported 0.1Ω-5.0Ω
Colour Black Ukiran Leather, Gunmetal Ukiran Leather, SS Ukiran Leather, Black Crocodile, SS Crocodile, Gunmetal Pearl Fish


*Lost Vape Centaurus Quest BF Details:*


1. Composed of Centaurus Quest BF Mod and Centaurus Solo RDA
2. Leak-proof 2-in-1 squonk&storage, easily switch between mod and squonk
3. Squonk bottle for easy BF RDA vaping
4. Storage bottle for any other atomizer
5. Leak-proof squonk design, valve linkage&automatic reset
6. Large 9.5ml e-liquid capacity, bottom filling system
7. Supports 21700/20700/18650 mod with 100W max output
8. Type-C fast charging for longer vaping experience
9. Exclusive Quest 2.0 Chipset, flexible and powerful
10. 5 vaping modes: wattage mode/VPC mode/bypass mode/voltage mode/TC mode(SS904/SS316/Ti/Ni)
11. Popular Centaurus exterior design, compact and high-quality
12. Centaurus Solo RDA, sleek and functional
13. Adjustable airflow system to amplify the flavor of any e-liquid
14. Dual airflow channel design for adequate airflow and well-blended flavor
15. Centaurus RDA with the alternative pin on the Centaurus Quest BF Mod for better vaping

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (22/11/21)

*The package of Lost Vape Centaurus Quest BF Vape Kit Comes With:*

1* Lost Vape Centaurus Quest BF Box Mod
1* Lost Vape Centaurus SOLO RDA
1* Spare Drip Tip
1* Spare Parts Bag
1* 9.5ml Liquid Bottle
1* 18650 Battery Adaptor
1* Type-C Cable
1* User Manual
1* Warranty Card

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (22/11/21)

very cool, I must say

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (22/11/21)

vicTor said:


> very cool, I must say


Does look a cut above!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/21)

Oh WOW! Feature-packed! And 21700 and 9.5ml of juice! I may try squonking again! And if I don't like quonking I can use it as a mod with a juice storage bottle! So pretty much Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (22/11/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh WOW! Feature-packed! And 21700 and 9.5ml of juice! I may try squonking again! And if I don't like quonking I can use it as a mod with a juice storage bottle! So pretty much Bazinga!


If I don't get a review sample will gladly buy this! Not liked the look of a BF device so much since the Delta!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (22/11/21)

@KZOR have you seen this?


----------



## Phill (22/11/21)

The juice capacity alone will make this a winner! Also being able to take 21700 batteries will definitely be a big plus!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## KZOR (22/11/21)

Timwis said:


> @KZOR have you seen this?



I have. I get tagged every time Lost Vape releases a video on FB of it. Love the look of the silver and blue one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (22/11/21)

KZOR said:


> I have. I get tagged every time Lost Vape releases a video on FB of it. Love the look of the silver and blue one.
> 
> View attachment 244569


Very nice! Side on reminds me slightly of QP fatal mod (very slightly)!


----------



## KZOR (22/11/21)

Timwis said:


> Side on reminds me slightly of QP fatal mod



It does. 
Not too big of a fan of the carbon panel on the other side .... they should have extended the "color" material all the way around.
The atty is also a big no no for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (22/11/21)

KZOR said:


> It does.
> Not too big of a fan of the carbon panel on the other side .... they should have extended the "color" material all the way around.
> The atty is also a big no no for me.


The atty does look pretty standard, a kit RDA (as seen more often in the past)! The giveaway is the lack of detail in the marketing!


----------



## Timwis (22/11/21)

KZOR said:


> It does.
> Not too big of a fan of the carbon panel on the other side .... they should have extended the "color" material all the way around.
> The atty is also a big no no for me.


What size atty without any kind of overhang?


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/11/21)

It looks really good.

This is the only negative for me :


----------



## Raindance (22/11/21)

Aaaah! Ukirian Leather! What memories I have of my friends and I hunting Ukirians on the vast plains of Narnia. One specific incident I will never forget. We had this huge Ukirian bull, man this thing was huge, cornered between some swampland and a shopping mall. Sylvester had him by the tail and Chuck was attempting a strangle hold when, with a sudden burst of primal rage, the beast freed itself from its mighty captors and came barreling down on me with a fearsome determined look of 'freedom or death' clearly glistening in its compound eyes. It took every inch of self control and courage I could muster not to dive for cover and let the beast have its way. Instead, I slowly lifted the toe of my boot and as the monster entered under it I crushed that roach in style.

Aye, what times we had.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/11/21)

Raindance said:


> Aaaah! Ukirian Leather! What memories I have of my friends and I hunting Ukirians on the vast plains of Narnia. One specific incident I will never forget. We had this huge Ukirian bull, man this thing was huge, cornered between some swampland and a shopping mall. Sylvester had him by the tail and Chuck was attempting a strangle hold when, with a sudden burst of primal rage, the beast freed itself from its mighty captors and came barreling down on me with a fearsome determined look of 'freedom or death' clearly glistening in its compound eyes. It took every inch of self control and courage I could muster not to dive for cover and let the beast have its way. Instead, I slowly lifted the toe of my boot and as the monster entered under it I crushed that roach in style.
> 
> Aye, what times we had.
> 
> Regards



That game has made your brain go soft @Raindance .

I think we need a vape meet to sort you out.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CashKat88 (15/12/21)

I love that the fire button remains in the correct spot and not put with the screen, Right in the middle of the mod.
Never got used to using a mod with the button right in the middle of the mod, just much better on the side... I've tried so many times with mods like the QP Fatality, The dotAIO and the Billet box... Just doesn't work well for me.


----------



## Timwis (2/2/22)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (2/2/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (2/2/22)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (2/2/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (2/2/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

